# Sharkbite Water Heater



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Replacing this one next week. And yes Mr. D. We will be removing it from the basement via the winding staircase.


----------



## Lifer (Nov 23, 2010)

Nice work BIZ.... :thumbup: It must have been a real mess before you got there .


Lifer...


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

That kinda work just ticks me off. 

What's up with all the mess? I see a recirc pump.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Make sure you don't get the hot and cold backwards....looks like a house around 36th st.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*whats the wires for??*

what is the box with the wires looped aroung the hot line for...??


Is that a saltless water softener that they bought at Lowes or something???

looks average for around here:laughing:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Surface mount aquastat tells the circ. to come on to keep the tank and trunk hot to all the fixtures.....Less wait on hot water...


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Master Mark said:


> what is the box with the wires looped aroung the hot line for...??
> Is that a saltless water softener that they bought at Lowes or something???looks average for around here:laughing:


Yep! That's one of them VooDoo Water Conditioners.... :laughing:

Hey Biz make sure you let us know how full of calcium and lime that water heater was....:whistling2:

It's supposed to electronically rattle Scotty's DiLithium Crystals and magically transforms the water so the hardness minerals miraculously flow through the plumbing system without fouling anything...

Oops I think I got Star Trek mixed up in this somehow...:laughing:


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Redwood said:


> Yep! That's one of them VooDoo Water Conditioners.... :laughing:
> 
> Hey Biz make sure you let us know how full of calcium and lime that water heater was....:whistling2:
> 
> ...


Down here they don't push them as water conditioners but as de-scalers for tankless heaters.... I think the only people installing them down here are the same ones doing installs without isolation kits.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*dont think the vodo thing will work*



Redwood said:


> Yep! That's one of them VooDoo Water Conditioners.... :laughing:
> 
> Hey Biz make sure you let us know how full of calcium and lime that water heater was....:whistling2:
> 
> ...


 
I dont think th t thing would even work right if it passes over pex plumbing , will it?? Thought it would a solid copper line without sharkbites and pex 
in the line....

who knows,,,, its all majic...


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Master Mark said:


> I dont think the thing would even work right if it passes over pex plumbing , will it?? Thought it would a solid copper line without sharkbites and pex
> in the line....
> 
> who knows,,,, its all majic...


Ummm Mark...

IMHO I don't think the pipe has anything to do with them working or not... :laughing:

I think the only thing that works on them is the flashing LED's if it has them....


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Plbg Biz, is the vent type-B? Or is it type-C (single-wall)?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

No dude you got it all wrong. It works in conjunction with one of these. <sigh> noob :whistling2:



http://www.power-save.com/1200.html





Redwood said:


> Ummm Mark...
> 
> IMHO I don't think the pipe has anything to do with them working or not... :laughing:
> 
> I think the only thing that works on them is the flashing LED's if it has them....


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Protech said:


> No dude you got it all wrong. It works in conjunction with one of these. <sigh> noob :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.power-save.com/1200.html


Ah neat! Thats one of them VooDoo Electrical Conditioners... :laughing:


----------



## A-Coil (Feb 20, 2011)

that looks like a iron circ pump...hope you change that to bronze or stainless


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

A-Coil said:


> that looks like a iron circ pump...hope you change that to bronze or stainless


An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

A-Coil said:


> that looks like a iron circ pump...hope you change that to bronze or stainless


Does it really make that much of a difference. I don't see many recirculating pumps around here. I understand that iron is not acceptable, but why?


----------



## A-Coil (Feb 20, 2011)

Indie said:


> Does it really make that much of a difference. I don't see many recirculating pumps around here. I understand that iron is not acceptable, but why?


 
cause its in the potable system... just like using black nipples on the domestic water


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

A-Coil said:


> cause its in the potable system... just like using black nipples on the domestic water


please post a intro.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Indie said:


> Does it really make that much of a difference. I don't see many recirculating pumps around here. I understand that iron is not acceptable, but why?


 



I'll relate a quick experience I had. My neighbor installed his own shower valve some years ago. So like a month ago he calls me cuz he is getting a very small trickle of water out of the shw. head.

So I look at the head, it's fine. I take out the hot and cold stems, I thought for sure an obstruction was there. But the ports in the shw valve were open. He has copper pipng in the home, not galvanized. So I was puzzled. I opened the wall and saw a 4-port tub valve (like I said that he installed years ago) with a galvanized steel plug in the bottome port. I instantly knew he had rust clogging his shower valve.


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

Master Mark said:


> I dont think th t thing would even work right if it passes over pex plumbing , will it?? Thought it would a solid copper line without sharkbites and pex
> in the line....
> 
> who knows,,,, its all majic...


http://www.water-research.net/Waterlibrary/privatewell/magnetic.pdf

Sent from my iPad using PlumbingZone


----------

